
Project Revives Nazi Atrocities in Striking Color - montrose
https://thevalemagazine.com/2018/06/26/project-revives-nazi-atrocities-in-striking-color/
======
NeedMoreTea
I thought I recognised the name on the main gallery site. Witold Pilecki[0]
was an astonishingly brave Polish cavalry officer who volunteered to be
incarcerated in Auschwitz[1]. They wanted to get intelligence out and if
possible organise resistance in the camp. He escaped after over 2 years, and
volunteered to fight during the Warsaw uprising.

Edit: He survived that but was executed after the war by the Poles after a
show trial and conviction for espionage. He'd been collecting evidence of
Soviet atrocities in Poland.

[0] [https://facesofauschwitz.com/gallery/witold-
pilecki/](https://facesofauschwitz.com/gallery/witold-pilecki/) [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witold_Pilecki#Auschwitz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witold_Pilecki#Auschwitz)

------
swampthinker
Anyone know where you can find the other photos?

~~~
m_ke
[https://facesofauschwitz.com/gallery/](https://facesofauschwitz.com/gallery/)

------
mgkimsal
what's the silver/metal thing on peoples' heads in the left side photo?

~~~
cimmanom
It looks like just a peg in the wall where people were told to stand to center
their head in front of the camera.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I suspect it was used as a mark to help take measurements from the images.

------
davidw
> Photo of 14-year-old Auschwitz inmate Czesława Kwoka. The girl was murdered
> with a phenol injection into the heart in 1943

There were not "very fine people on both sides".

------
adamnemecek
This will be very controversial but lately I've been wondering why is it that
Germany's atrocities are still talked about however similar atrocities
committed by the Allies are ignored.

Let's take Britains rule in India, particularly the Bengal famine of 1943 that
killed 2-3 million people (as it happened around the same time as
concentration camps).

[https://yourstory.com/2014/08/bengal-famine-
genocide/](https://yourstory.com/2014/08/bengal-famine-genocide/)

Let's not even get into Belgium rule in Congo.

Is this just a "History is Written By the Victors”? I'm not trying to
vindicate Hitler, but what's up with this?

~~~
eyalm
The Nazis established a massive, systemic and vicious program for the complete
annihilation of any "enemy" of the aryan race, and by "enemy" we are talking
about innocent jews, Romani and many more (although, the _complete_
annihilation of the jewish people was it's main target). You may know this as
the "Final Solution". I'm not aware of any event in modern human history that
resembles the scale, the intent, the execution level and the pure evil that
makes the final solution program.

This does not mean that other atrocities done by any other group of people
(including the "allies") are not horrific and should not be condemned or
remembered. But, the final solution should always be remembered as an extreme,
unique and singular event in modern human history.

~~~
__sr__
> I'm not aware of any event in modern human history that resembles the scale,
> the intent, the execution level and the pure evil that makes the final
> solution program.

Read the history of Indian subcontinent from around 1000 AD to 1947 AD. Events
of the same magnitude as the holocast (or worse) happend again and again. Read
about the ‘conquests’ of the likes of Mahmood Ghaznavi, Muhammad of Ghor,
Taimur the Lame, Ahmad Shah Durrani, Nader Shah, Mughals and countless others.
Read about the atrocities committed by them to the people they conquered and
tell me that the Nazi holocast was a singular event.

~~~
adamnemecek
> Read the history of Indian subcontinent from around 1000 AD to 1947 AD.

Can you recommend any books?

~~~
__sr__
You can start with Wikipedia[1]. I’ve read more then a few books over the
years — I’ll find some for you.

[1] I know Wikipedia is not the best source, but it should give you some idea
of what I am talking about. Here are some links:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_campaign_of_Ahmad_Sha...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_campaign_of_Ahmad_Shah_Durrani)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nader_Shah%27s_invasion_of_t...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nader_Shah%27s_invasion_of_the_Mughal_Empire)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahmud_of_Ghazni#Ghaznavid_c...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahmud_of_Ghazni#Ghaznavid_campaigns_in_Indian_Subcontinent)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Hindus](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Hindus)

~~~
adamnemecek
I was aware of some of this but will check it out further.

